# My ghost shrimp beat my Red Cherry Shrimp



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

Could you imagine being in a tank that is over populated with fish that's number 1 goal is to eat you?


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Ghost shrimp tend to have poor survival rates when first introduced to tanks because of the incredibly poor handling they typically experience. Ghosts are more likely to be raised as feeders than anything else and seldom get treated as anything other than a very cheap, disposable commodity. It's why I buy my ghosts from chain stores rather than LFS's---the chain stores typically get smaller shipments and charge enough that folks aren't just buying 'em as feeders to the shrimp get slightly better handling. LFS's almost always have 'em as cheap feeders who aren't expected to survive more than a very short time. 

Handled well, they're extremely hardy.


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

...


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Knotyoureality said:


> Ghost shrimp tend to have poor survival rates when first introduced to tanks because of the incredibly poor handling they typically experience. Ghosts are more likely to be raised as feeders than anything else and seldom get treated as anything other than a very cheap, disposable commodity. It's why I buy my ghosts from chain stores rather than LFS's---the chain stores typically get smaller shipments and charge enough that folks aren't just buying 'em as feeders to the shrimp get slightly better handling. LFS's almost always have 'em as cheap feeders who aren't expected to survive more than a very short time.
> 
> Handled well, they're extremely hardy.


+1 on your commentroud:


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, my ghosts were troopers. They lived well over a year even from petsmart at .36 a piece. I only lost them after they changed tanks rather quickly due to emergency reasons


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

nerdariostomp said:


> Yeah, my ghosts were troopers. They lived well over a year even from petsmart at .36 a piece. I only lost them after they changed tanks rather quickly due to emergency reasons


i lost 16 to what i'd agree to be poor handling as there were hundreds stuffed in a 10 gallon

2 to being eaten but i have 3 that are currently surviving quite well in my predator rich, super high co2 tank


----------



## FWKiller (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been keeping Ghosts since I was a little kid and have always found them to be tough as nails. Used to enjoy watching them aggressively compete with mosquito fish for food. Raised several generations before I shut down the tanks when I left home. I can't say anything about Petsmart shrimp as I've always collected mine locally but in my experience as long as you have a good lid on the tank they are as hardy and entertaining aquarium critter as can be.


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

True about the ghost shrimp at petsmart. I think that the shrimp where kept in brackish like water so they have iodine to grow faster when they are in their larvae stage. So every time I go to petsmart, they are all dead because of them being introduced to freshwater too fast. I buy my ghost shrimp from Walmart because I never see any dead ones.:icon_roll


----------

